# My garden makeover



## Danjc

I am now in a position to crack on with the back garden and with the supposedly better weather round the corner I made a start this yesterday. 
The plan is to repave the the slabbed area with these http://www.stonemarket.co.uk/product-arctic-granite-textured-garden-paving in the Glacier colour. 
Take up the grass that the dog has destroyed and put down artificial. 
A blade water feature to the rear of the garden. 
A summer house of some description in the back corner behind the garage. 
Fences and sleepers painted to suit. 
Lighting. 
Easy eh !!!!!!
Pics of what I currently have. 












































First thing was to clear the area behind the garage so I would have an area to temporarily put everything while I crack on with the patio. 
The trampoline was dragged out (hopefully going soon) and all the bark and crap that had grown on it cleared away leaving just the weed membrane. 









I then began taking up the existing patio which came up very easy due the the base it had been laid on and the slabs just spotted. 
The slabs have been put down temporarily in the area I had just cleared behind the garage. 









With all the slabs up I need to take up for the time being I began clearing the leftover rubble and assess what kind of base I'm working with. 
























I'm left with 3 different heights that need levelling to the height nearest the patio doors. Luckily most of it is concrete so all good there but the area that runs alongside the sleepers needs filling so some hardcore that will get whacked down will be used. The middle area that is slightly lower will be concreted to bring it to the same height as the larger existing concreted area.

I managed to do all this in a day so I was pretty pleased with the initial progress but my back is feeling it today. 
Off out now the worst of the rain has passed to clear the rest of the rubble.

Any advice tips and comments are more than welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Managed to clear all the old loose base away.










So with it all clear and exposing old slabs that I initially thought was an old concrete before I cleared all the rubble I will have to now take up these old slabs and hardcore the lot to the level of the concrete at the back door. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del-GTi

Looks like you're off to a good start. Looking forward to the updates. 

Consider your drainage is one piece of advice I'd give.


----------



## Andyblue

Great project t and looks like you're off to a cracking start - if you're going to level the concrete all the way, you'll need to look at / add in drainage, as presently the hardcore is acting towards your draining...

Looking forward to your updates


----------



## vsideboy

decking perhaps? Might save a lot of time and back breaking work pal?


----------



## Danjc

Drainage is something that needs sorting as currently water drained off and through the old patio down towards the back of the sleepers resulting in the other side of the sleepers in the garden being saturated with puddles of water. 
I planed on having a decorative gravel border all around the patio so the plan is to have a channel drain that sits just under the gravel that goes into a soakaway as per the pic. 
Can't think of a better way of doing it but open to ideas. 








The area down the side of the garage needs raising as currently you come out the garage onto a step, why it was originally done like this I will never know. 
I'm going to put rectangle stepping stones there so it doesn't look odd with small cuts and have the same decorative gravel as the patio border. 
Drainage should be fine there.

From this










To this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Considered decking but prefer the look of some nice natural stone plus if done right the patio will well outlast any decking


----------



## DrEskimo

Looking forward to seeing this develop! Just doing my garden at the moment.

Updates can be seen here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390607&page=10

Best of luck mate


----------



## Danjc

DrEskimo said:


> Looking forward to seeing this develop! Just doing my garden at the moment.
> 
> Updates can be seen here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390607&page=10
> 
> Best of luck mate


Probably need some luck mate 
I will take a look at your thread :thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo

Danjc said:


> Probably need some luck mate
> I will take a look at your thread :thumb:


The change in photobucket ruined most of that thread, since majority of pictures are gone now...been meaning to move them all to Flickr, but just haven't had time!

I think the last few pages has some before and afters though :thumb: It's mostly house stuff. Only started on the garden over the last few weeks!

Are you planning to tackle all of it yourself, or getting some trades in?

I've cleared all the dirt (around 5tonnes of it :doublesho), done the layout and bought all the material, but I'm paying a guy to lay the patio for me.

Hopefully should be doe by end of next week, weather permitting!


----------



## Danjc

DrEskimo said:


> The change in photobucket ruined most of that thread, since majority of pictures are gone now...been meaning to move them all to Flickr, but just haven't had time!
> 
> I think the last few pages has some before and afters though :thumb: It's mostly house stuff. Only started on the garden over the last few weeks!
> 
> Are you planning to tackle all of it yourself, or getting some trades in?
> 
> I've cleared all the dirt (around 5tonnes of it :doublesho), done the layout and bought all the material, but I'm paying a guy to lay the patio for me.
> 
> Hopefully should be doe by end of next week, weather permitting!


Planning on doing it all myself as I'm expecting what I want to cost a small fortune as it is. 
We have already changed our minds on the paving which are half as much again as the original choice and that's after steering her away from the marble paving :doublesho


----------



## DrEskimo

Danjc said:


> Planning on doing it all myself as I'm expecting what I want to cost a small fortune as it is.
> We have already changed our minds on the paving which are half as much again as the original choice and that's after steering her away from the marble paving :doublesho


Yea we haven't gone too mad with the paving and that.

Just standard turf and indian sandstone paving slabs.
I did the fencing myself too, so saved a fair bit there.

Think the most expensive things are the three new trees I bought...couldn't believe how much they were!


----------



## Soul boy 68

This will look really nice when finished, I'm excited for you.


----------



## Danjc

Soul boy 68 said:


> This will look really nice when finished, I'm excited for you.
> 
> View attachment 53820


Cheers SB my backs not very excited at the minute


----------



## Danjc

My little mixer came today £98 from eBay. 
It's not the biggest (70L) but as long as it lasts me through this job I will be more than happy, if it's still going I will sell it on so all good. 
Hiring one would have worked out to expensive as I will mostly be working over many future weekends.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul08

Looks the same as what I bought when I built my garage, amazing little machines for the price. Mines had plenty of use and going strong


----------



## Danjc

Paul08 said:


> Looks the same as what I bought when I built my garage, amazing little machines for the price. Mines had plenty of use and going strong


That's good to hear, were the instructions a waste of time and the bolts numbered in the bags totally useless ?


----------



## vsideboy

aw it's so cute, makes me want to pinch it's little cheeks haha

can't go wrong for that price mate. top buy!


----------



## Danjc

vsideboy said:


> aw it's so cute, makes me want to pinch it's little cheeks haha
> 
> can't go wrong for that price mate. top buy!


It is a little cuddly lol and did make me chuckle a little when I had put it together.


----------



## vsideboy

I almost commented about the fact that coming out the side brown door depending which foot you lead with you're either onto level ground or falling down a step, but then changed my mind as you might've built it like that originally haha. Glad you never and are sorting that hazard out pal.


----------



## Danjc

vsideboy said:


> I almost commented about the fact that coming out the side brown door depending which foot you lead with you're either onto level ground or falling down a step, but then changed my mind as you might've built it like that originally haha. Glad you never and are sorting that hazard out pal.


I have come out of the side door many times forgetting about that stupid step and nearly gone over.


----------



## Danjc

Got a little more done today after I finished work. 
Took the slabs up that ran down the side of the garage and then took the slabs up that were under them then took the 3rd layer of slabs up !!!!
Decided to take a slightly different route with the drainage pipe than originally planned so dug a trench down the side of the sleepers and then down and under the sleeper out into the garden for the soakaway. 
Also repositioned a sleeper to give me the same height along the length of the garage.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Looking good!

First day of decent weather...well done for making the most of it!
Don't get home till around 8ish so couldn't make use of it myself


----------



## vsideboy

Danjc said:


> Got a little more done today after I finished work.
> Took the slabs up that ran down the side of the garage and then took the slabs up that were under them then took the 3rd layer of slabs up !!!!


haha that is surely THE best way of making steps, slabs slabs and more slabs. Perhaps the previous owner got a load of free ones so just made an effort to use them all.

Since replacing my kitchen in 2016 I've just had no motivation for any forms of DIY projects for some reason. Don't know why but feel that I need to get some changes done outside so keep up the good work and who knows you might inspire me enough to get my ass into gear!


----------



## bluechimp

That looks like good progress, will look great when finished. I like threads like these just as much as the car ones :lol:


----------



## Danjc

No going back now.














































And it's just started raining :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

So today I took up all the old flags up that were under the the original patio, got the drainage in and back filled. 
2 bulk bags of type 1 shifted and put down but not whacked down properly yet as I have another bulk bag to put down tomorrow so I will whack it all in one go. 
The weather held out which was a nice bonus.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Today's efforts.




























I could of done with slightly more type 1 tbf but I will worry about that another day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Danjc said:


> Today's efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could of done with slightly more type 1 tbf but I will worry about that another day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha, knew we would be spending Saturday doing the same thing :thumb:

Good work! Is the whacker plate as fun to use as it looks...?


----------



## Danjc

It was fun to use, boys and toys and all that .......
The most satisfying thing about using it was knowing I didn’t have any more type 1 to move from round the front.


----------



## DrEskimo

Danjc said:


> It was fun to use, boys and toys and all that .......
> The most satisfying thing about using it was knowing I didn't have any more type 1 to move from round the front.


Complete PITA to shift isn't it...

I'm immensely jealous you could deliver it to your front garden though...I don't have one (terraced house) so my only access to the garden is a long narrow alleyway at the back. Had to unload the bulk bags from the back of the van and wheel barrow it all up to my garden individually...same with the sharp sand and soft sand...and patio slabs...my back/neck is thanking me now!


----------



## Danjc

DrEskimo said:


> Complete PITA to shift isn't it...
> 
> I'm immensely jealous you could deliver it to your front garden though...I don't have one (terraced house) so my only access to the garden is a long narrow alleyway at the back. Had to unload the bulk bags from the back of the van and wheel barrow it all up to my garden individually...same with the sharp sand and soft sand...and patio slabs...my back/neck is thanking me now!


Yeh definitely not the easiest gear to move. 
The Moffett wouldn't quite fit down the drive between the houses but close enough.


----------



## Nanoman

Man up. I moved over 30 bulk bags of type 1 with a shovel and a wheelbarrow. Think 9 bags in one day was my maximum. 

Good thread though. I did mine last year and just onto planting it up this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Nanoman said:


> Man up. I moved over 30 bulk bags of type 1 with a shovel and a wheelbarrow. Think 9 bags in one day was my maximum.
> 
> Good thread though. I did mine last year and just onto planting it up this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good going that mate!


----------



## Danjc

Nanoman said:


> Man up. I moved over 30 bulk bags of type 1 with a shovel and a wheelbarrow. Think 9 bags in one day was my maximum.
> 
> Good thread though. I did mine last year and just onto planting it up this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair play mate I will have to give you a shout next time I need some gear moving :thumb:


----------



## Danjc

Not a lot happening this weekend just a skip being dropped off today so I can get rid of all the old slabs rubble and general crap. 
I did buy one of these refurbished off eBay though https://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-tt...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=COfJ77HNutoCFUnIUQodrgUPzw for £68.










It's to break out the top 2-3 inch of the concrete slab as at its current height with a bed and new slabs it will impede the air brick under the doors and it's throwing levels out elsewhere. 
At £68 it is slightly more than hiring one but I should more or less make my money back if I choose to sell and obviously I have it for the duration of the job should I need it again.
Ideally removing the slab totally would have been best but when I dug down to see how deep it went I got to 13 inch deep with no sight of the bottom !


----------



## Danjc

Top of the slab broken out and all skipped along with nearly all the rest of the crap. 
There are a few high spots I need to remove but I'm pleased with what I have so far.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enc

top work there fella .. far more satisfying DIY


----------



## Danjc

enc said:


> top work there fella .. far more satisfying DIY


Cheers mate :thumb: there was a lot more prep than I expected due to the blag job done previously but I wanted do it right. 
Ordering slabs for delivery next weekend


----------



## Danjc

Slabs, white cement and sand came today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Only 1 breakage out of this lot......



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman

They look cool. What are they? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Nanoman said:


> They look cool. What are they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Granite mate.

http://www.stonemarket.co.uk/product-arctic-granite-textured-garden-paving
We chose Glacier.


----------



## Willows-dad

Beautiful slab, but £1000 a pack! Jeez. Looks like you’re making good progress.


----------



## Danjc

Willows-dad said:


> Beautiful slab, but £1000 a pack! Jeez. Looks like you're making good progress.


They are nice and we spent more than originally planned but we never intend on moving again so thought sod it !
I managed to get two packs in at £1,573.08 including vat :thumb: and that's from a local supplier.


----------



## Willows-dad

Danjc said:


> They are nice and we spent more than originally planned but we never intend on moving again so thought sod it !
> I managed to get two packs in at £1,573.08 including vat :thumb: and that's from a local supplier.


Do it right or do it twice. What pointing are you using? The sweep in stuff is quite good.


----------



## Danjc

Willows-dad said:


> Do it right or do it twice. What pointing are you using? The sweep in stuff is quite good.


Totally agree about doing it right and yes the sweep in gear. I'm using Stonemarket's stuff fast point. http://www.stonemarket.co.uk/product-fast-point-patio-paving-jointing-compound


----------



## Nanoman

Danjc said:


> Granite mate.
> 
> http://www.stonemarket.co.uk/product-arctic-granite-textured-garden-paving
> We chose Glacier.




No wonder the look the business. With 70+ sq m I couldn't justify/afore anything like that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

A few slabs down today and some fence panels painted.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman

How are you cutting the granite?


----------



## Danjc

Nanoman said:


> How are you cutting the granite?


https://www.screwfix.com/p/erbauer-diamond-segmented-blade-115-x-22-23mm/92606










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

A bit more done today..... it's taking a while but I'm just taking my time and doing it right and the best I can so hopefully I will never have to do it again !
Back to work tomorrow night so no more till next weekend but the poor car has been well and truly neglected and driving around in the sun with a car that's not been cleaned for a good 5 weeks is driving me nuts so I reckon I will give it some much needed tlc tomorrow.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Cracking job. Really looking good and once finished and pointed, it’ll look like the dogs danglies


----------



## DrEskimo

Coming along nicely mate 

Those tiles look very smart!


----------



## vsideboy

nice!


----------



## pxr5

DrEskimo said:


> Coming along nicely mate
> 
> Those tiles look very smart!


Agreed. Shame about those blue flat worms popping up everywhere though. ;-)

Seriously - good job :argie:


----------



## Danjc

pxr5 said:


> Agreed. Shame about those blue flat worms popping up everywhere though. ;-)
> 
> Seriously - good job :argie:


The blue worms are an inherent problem with granite but google says T-cut kills em dead especially the 15 year old back of the cupboard stuff


----------



## Danjc

I was going to buy a new drain cover but as I have a garage full of products and i couldn't resist trying to clean it up I had a go. 
A bit of apc and elbow grease a spritz of panel wipe and a coating of C5 later.......



















Not perfect but good enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

That's the main patio area done I just need to go down the side of the garage and point it all up and sort the steps out. I can then move on the the water feature and artificial grass.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman

That looks amazing buddy


----------



## Danjc

Nanoman said:


> That looks amazing buddy


Cheers mate


----------



## DrEskimo

Danjc said:


> Cheers mate


Very impressed mate, and looks very smart! :thumb:

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Danjc

DrEskimo said:


> Very impressed mate, and looks very smart! :thumb:
> 
> Keep the updates coming!


Cheers, not to bad considering I have never laid any paving before. Lots of research and kind of being in the building trade many years ago helped.


----------



## Danjc

Getting there now with the patio.......























































I have started to build the steps that are near the garage but I need some more blocks to finish them off.










I still need to point all the patio up and my original plan to use Fast Point the hose down & sweep in gear have changed as the stone that I have used is the only stone the company recommend you don't use Fast Point with !
I had a few other options but I'm going with the tried and tested method of using a trowel to Point it using silver sand, white cement and a little plasticiser. 
I know it will take longer but on the plus side I already had everything except the silver sand which cost about £3.50 for a 25 kilo Poly bag opposed to a 15 kilo tub of Fast Point which was about £40 and I would have needed a minimum of 2. 
I had a little play to test the colour and I'm happy with the results.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi

Coming along nicely, our back garden is currently up for a make over.


----------



## vsideboy

looking good pal.


----------



## pxr5

Looks fanatstic Danjc - really, really nice. And you killed off those blue wrom things lol.


----------



## Danjc

pxr5 said:


> Looks fanatstic Danjc - really, really nice. And you killed off those blue wrom things lol.


Cheers mate, yep no more blue worms but I pushed some of them in a little to far and several days later when I went to pull them out they were a right ******* to get out :wall:


----------



## DrEskimo

Looking stunning mate! Really like the white stones around the edge and the lights on the sleepers. Very professionally finished!

I ended up having to buy about 6 tubs of that brush in grout stuff, and as you say, they ain't cheap! That pointing looks spot on. Will take a while, but will definitely be worth it.


----------



## Danjc

DrEskimo said:


> Looking stunning mate! Really like the white stones around the edge and the lights on the sleepers. Very professionally finished!
> 
> I ended up having to buy about 6 tubs of that brush in grout stuff, and as you say, they ain't cheap! That pointing looks spot on. Will take a while, but will definitely be worth it.


The stones have made a big difference and I'm really pleased with them......polar white Italian marble chippings (I think) They serve 2 purposes one being aesthetics and the other being I didn't want any drainage visible so didn't build the aco's in to sit flush with the patio on purpose. The water should drain off the patio and through the chippings then into the aco drains.


----------



## JenJen

Looks really good! Well done.


----------



## vsideboy

just be prepared for the polar white chippings to maybe go a bit green algae coloured after a few years mate, mine did when I used to have them in my borders.


----------



## Danjc

vsideboy said:


> just be prepared for the polar white chippings to maybe go a bit green algae coloured after a few years mate, mine did when I used to have them in my borders.


I did wonder how long they would stay that colour. Hopefully they can be cleaned.


----------



## vsideboy

at least you'll be able to spray some weedkiller or cleaner on them, bit easier than when they are in borders anyway haha


----------



## Danjc

All pointed and not a job I would want to do again, just needs a good clean now.


----------



## Nidge76

Fantastic job you have done there. A lot of time and patience gone I to that and you must be very satisfied.

Well done. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Nidge76 said:


> Fantastic job you have done there. A lot of time and patience gone I to that and you must be very satisfied.
> 
> Well done.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate :thumb: I'm really pleased with it.


----------



## pxr5

Looks amazing Danjc. You could play billiards on that it looks that flat (and no more comments about blue worms - honest lol)


----------



## Danjc

pxr5 said:


> Looks amazing Danjc. You could play billiards on that it looks that flat (and no more comments about blue worms - honest lol)


Nice one, a few had to come up and be relayed if I wasn't 100% happy.


----------



## GP Punto

I have some dull ol' concrete slabs at the side of my home, certainly put to shame by your efforts. I would pay good money to have that quality of work done at my house.

Nice job.


----------



## Danjc

GP Punto said:


> I have some dull ol' concrete slabs at the side of my home, certainly put to shame by your efforts. I would pay good money to have that quality of work done at my house.
> 
> Nice job.


Kind words, cheers :thumb:


----------



## beambeam

Looks fantastic now! Wish I had the confidence and ability!


----------



## vsideboy

looks mint mate


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Some peoples kitchens aren't tiled as well as you appear to have laid the patio - it's really looking good (and nice to drop in on after a couple of months).

Really like your drainage solution I have to say, nicely thought out.


----------



## Danjc

Not much done as I have started a quite in-depth course at work that doesn't finish till December but I have managed to finish the steps down the side of the garage. 
The reason the bottom step is higher than the top one is when the decking goes down at the back of the garage it will sit so both steps are of equal height. 
Just planning materials for the artificial grass at the moment which I will be cracking on with in August when I have a couple of weeks off work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Danjc said:


> The reason the bottom step is higher than the top one


eh? How's that work? doesn't that just mean the steps are going down the opposite way haha?


----------



## Danjc

vsideboy said:


> eh? How's that work? doesn't that just mean the steps are going down the opposite way haha?


I had to read that twice :lol:


----------



## vsideboy

sorry mate, think it's lack of sleep haha


----------



## Danjc

I have been putting this off for ages and should have done it at the beginning but I dug the hole for the saokaway today. 
The crate just needs wrapping in geotextile then sitting on a bed of gravel and the sides and top backfilling with gravel.



















Found this while digging and reminded me of being a kid !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

get it on antiques roadshow mate, looks Victorian to me


----------



## pxr5

vsideboy said:


> get it on antiques roadshow mate, looks Victorian to me


Yeah them Victorians and their machine guns - must be worth loads. 

I used to love playing battles with those little plastic soldiers, happy times.


----------



## vsideboy

pxr5 said:


> Yeah them Victorians and their machine guns - must be worth loads.
> 
> I used to love playing battles with those little plastic soldiers, happy times.


Even better it was maybe how they decided how the very first machine gun would look, bit of human modelling. Blimey it'll be worth a fortune!

sorry, think we've gone a mental and off topic!


----------



## Darlofan

It's off Toy Story, be worth a bit if you write Andy on the bottom of it!!


----------



## Danjc

It’s now for sale in the non detailing sales section £100 including p&p and fees


----------



## Danjc

Started prepping for the artificial grass on Sunday. All the turf or what was left of it taken up and skipped along with all the rubble and crap I had left over that I couldn't get in the last skip.



















Concrete fence posts painted white and the sleepers painted the same colour as the fence. 
I haven't done the steps yet as I didn't want to risk damaging the slabs going up and down with the wheel barrow. I will will pretty much rip these out when I'm ready and redo them properly with blocks as cementing on top of sleepers as the previous owner did is prone to certain joint failure.



















I also tested the water feature out that I will build in the back corner, the reservoir I will use is about twice the size as the one in my pic.










Artificial grass, 4 bulk bags of type 1, 1 bulk bag of washed sand and a few other bits come tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oneflewover

Great work so far, looking forward to seeing the prep for the artificial lawn. Thinking of doing mine.


----------



## vsideboy

Looking good mate, sure I've just seen Mr Titchmarsh use a very similar water feature on Love your garden a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## Danjc

vsideboy said:


> Looking good mate, sure I've just seen Mr Titchmarsh use a very similar water feature on Love your garden a couple of weeks ago?


Not sure mate, I think they are quite popular atm. I will have to download a couple and have a look.


----------



## vsideboy

This was it mate, similar blade to yours.
https://blog.primrose.co.uk/category/water-features/


----------



## Danjc

Cheers for that it looks good :thumb:
I’m going a similar route but built into a wall and with a reservoir, not exactly sure what I will clad the wall in yet although I have an idea but it will be a trip out to a tile shop and see what will look good.


----------



## vsideboy

yeah they had a reservoir underneath too. Did it like that because they did an outside kitchen that had a load of supporting walls done in the same theme. Did look good in the end have to be honest.


----------



## Danjc

Or should I say I will have an open reservoir. 
They don’t half spend some big money on that show.


----------



## Danjc

Type 1 moved to the garden and semi levelled out. I would have done more but the delivery didn't turn up till 3 o'clock !

A few pics of the grass as well.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Type 1 whacked down then the sand put on top spread out and levelled followed by a few passes with the whacker plate to compact it. A little more levelling of the sand then the geotextile rolled out and pinned down and finally the grass rolled out.























































Transition for the water fitted to the reservoir as well as routing the flexible pipe work that I fed inside waste pipe to give it some protection when the earth went on top. Also put a small length of drainage pipe in to protect the transition from the weight of the earth. Laid a small foundation for the wall that will house the blade.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oneflewover

Danjc said:


> Type 1 moved to the garden and semi levelled out. I would have done more but the delivery didn't turn up till 3 o'clock !


What sort of depth did you go for? with the type1 and then sand?

Did you put any fall on it?

Great work


----------



## Danjc

oneflewover said:


> What sort of depth did you go for? with the type1 and then sand?
> 
> Did you put any fall on it?
> 
> Great work


50mm minimum compacted depth type 1 probably deeper in places and 25mm compacted washed sand. 
The garden sloped anyway so I just levelled it up a bit more but still has a slight fall.


----------



## Danjc

Grass all pinned down today after letting it settle for 24 hours and a few finishing touches to one side.



















Unfortunately I can't do the fence side as I have to dig a trench for the armoured cable that comes on Wednesday. 
Very backward I know but I was let down by two electricians and with having the time off work and everything else planned and ordered had to just go ahead. 
Luckily I remembered a sparky that I used years ago that's reliable and happy for me to run all the cable in (50m) and him do all the electrical stuff which saves me a few quid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi

Looks very good, how easy was it to lay the grass, any tips ?

With the type 1, if you want 50mm compacted depth how thick would the initial depth be pre-compacting.


----------



## Danjc

Really easy tbf it's all in the prep. A good sub base of type 1 whacked down to submission as to avoid any subsidence is your starting point. It acts like almost an underlay and is great for levelling out uneven surfaces and drainage. Always use a grit sand, washed sand a few names it's called but never anything fine like building sand. 
I did loads of research and can't remember it all but it's pretty easy just a bit labour intensive. 
Type 1 calculator......http://www.pavingexpert.com/calcsubb.htm


----------



## Danjc

Forgot to mention it’s really important to clear all old grass/vegetation as although laying type 1 on top will kill it off it’s the decomposition of the vegetation that courses the problem. It just breaks down into the soil and then your sub base will inevitably subside leaving an uneven surface you originally worked hard to achieve.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Thanks,

I'll get my on thread up but here is my current project










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Looks like you have already started to move some earth and or paving, what are your plans mate ?


----------



## SteveTDCi

Back corner to be 9sqm patio, front section - the L shape to be a pond, there is a raised border to the left and the current pond on the right will go, possibly a sofa bed/day bed, pergola will go on the patio at the back and an L shape sofa.

I'm fighting against the garden sloping away from the house and it slops left to right by around 12"

The grass will come artificial, a pizza oven will appear, fences and shed will change colour. I started in May but the weather and the ground are against me. Its 12" soil then hardcore, i've found bricks and a full patio slab as well as the polythene from a pack of bricks. I've probably had 300 sacks of soil out of the back 15 -20 per trip in the Mondeo and i've filled a 6 yard skip, I need 1 more skip. Most of the plans are in my head ...


----------



## Danjc

Sounds like it will be cracking once done. I unearthed all manners of **** when I was prepping for the patio and it doesn’t matter how big the skip is there’s never enough room. I have done 2 4 yard skips and I still have crap to get rid of !
Lol all my plans were in my head as well with just a few crude mock ups on the Mac as the Mrs couldn’t picture it !


----------



## SteveTDCi

The only thing with a plan in your head is it keeps changing. Originally the water was going to be just the bit to the right with a decking walkway, then i thought it would look good if the old patio had water in front and the decking or slabs running up to the back patio.... that will all change again no doubt.


----------



## Danjc

Nothing wrong with evolving your plan. Definitely get a thread started as it will be good to see it take shape :thumb:


----------



## Danjc

Picked these up today for free, they need a little tlc but will come up good. I'm actually looking forward to polishing them up.



















Also got offered this for nothing but it's just to big for my needs and space !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

I have been extremely busy since the summer with stuff I won't bore you with but as the weather is starting to pick up and I now have free weekends I have started to crack back on with the garden. 
Paving the back of the garden and around the water feature, a few slightly challenging cuts !
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Danjc said:


> Picked these up today for free,


That's a good haul for free matey


----------



## Danjc

Finished this last little bits of paving and managed to also tile the water feature. Just the pointing and grouting to do.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4d_dc2

Awesome. Keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## JB052

Very tidy, how did you cut the paving stones?


----------



## Danjc

JB052 said:


> Very tidy, how did you cut the paving stones?


https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=404430&page=6


----------



## Danjc

A steady day today with just the water feature grouted and a bed put in for some plants. 
I was going to point the paving but there's a chance of rain so aired on the side of caution and didn't bother. 
I had some composite decking samples delivered yesterday so all being well I should be in a position to start that in the coming weeks. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Paving pointed today as well as sealing the water feature as an added bit of protection and also wired in the pump and water blade LED's. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deano_uk

Wow this is really impressive and I would love to give something like this a try. Threads like this really help.


----------



## Danjc

deano_uk said:


> Wow this is really impressive and I would love to give something like this a try. Threads like this really help.


Cheers mate, it's taken about a year to get it to this stage and one bit of advice I can give is plan well in advance.


----------



## vsideboy

Danjc said:


> Cheers mate, it's taken about a year to get it to this stage and one bit of advice I can give is plan well in advance.


Blimey, my missus wouldn't allow me a year to be outside and 'having fun' when she's got the kids to look after! :lol:


----------



## Danjc

Water Blade all tested just a bit of fine tuning and the top to cap when I'm happy with it.

A short video of it working. 





A beading shot after the sealing 










The water flow and LED's independently controlled via remote control.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

vsideboy said:


> Blimey, my missus wouldn't allow me a year to be outside and 'having fun' when she's got the kids to look after! :lol:


I must admit I have enjoyed being outside working at my own pace without anything else to worry about :thumb:


----------



## possul

Credit due.
Having landscaped my own garden from start to finish the tiredness, sore back, all the digging etc etc is soon forgotten when its finished and you look and think, wow


----------



## Danjc

A few plants put in and the top capped off. I may cut the slabs down slightly, I'm not sure yet but I'm only placing them on there as I may need access inside in the future.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Some cobbles and pebbles placed in the top of the water feature. 
Some outdoor furniture also purchased so we can start enjoying the garden.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSI-MAN

Looks bloody lovely that does 
What time are you firing up the barbecue.


----------



## Danjc

GSI-MAN said:


> Looks bloody lovely that does
> What time are you firing up the barbecue.


Cheers 👍🏻
Probably fire it up around may 😁


----------



## streaky

Danjc said:


> I did wonder how long they would stay that colour. Hopefully they can be cleaned.


Net bag and in the washing machine. Maybe take the wife out before you turn the machine on. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mgtf

Nice drinking bowl for the dog!


----------



## Danjc

mgtf said:


> Nice drinking bowl for the dog!


Good thing the water drains straight through the pebbles into the reservoir below :thumb:


----------



## Kev.O

Just read this from the beginning and I’m amazed by the results and the quality of workmanship throughout the build, well done.


----------



## Danjc

Kev.O said:


> Just read this from the beginning and I'm amazed by the results and the quality of workmanship throughout the build, well done.


Cheers mate 👍🏻


----------



## Storry

Hi Dan, long time no speak! Just had a quick whiz through the thread and wow! What a turn around!!


----------



## Danjc

Storry said:


> Hi Dan, long time no speak! Just had a quick whiz through the thread and wow! What a turn around!!


Cheers mate hope you are all good. Yeh it's getting there I have started the last bit behind the garage in the last couple of weeks so I am due to update the thread.


----------



## Danjc

Over the last few weeks I have cracked on with the last bit which is the decking and summer house. 
A couple of tons of type 1 put down then I utilised the old patio slabs and laid them so I had a good solid base. 
It's not pretty and a bit mix and match but spot on for what I need it for, I also ran out of slabs due to giving some away so laid some concrete to fill in the gaps.










I was also faced with a failed slab of concrete that I had been putting off for years so built a retaining wall that I will backfill with concrete.










Frame all built I just need to put some noggins in now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Had to give Waxstock a miss this year, fist time in 5 years ! Getting the garden finished is top of the list at the mo. 
Treated both sides of the floor and roof with several coats of preservative, I have something else for the rest.










So finally got to put up the summer house today with much needed help from the good wife. There's still bits to finish but the majority of it is done.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

Roof felted, side shed door on, underside of the outside canopy/overhang on. 
Nearly there with the decking a few more lengths for the fascia and down the sides to deck. Noggins put in as I did the decking so I could make sure they sat under a board and stayed hidden. 
As the weather has been crap I have also started painting the inside.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Looking great Danjc!

The shed with it's own decking is a great addition.


----------



## Danjc

Some more progress on the summer house. All painted/treated, fascia boards on, flooring down and now it has power. 
Decking nearly there but requires a few more coats of oil but having a sufficient dry spell is just not happening as you have all probably noticed ! The boards for the side are all cut and ready to go down but I have some work to do either side so will wait till I have done that so I don't risk trashing the boards. 
After the election had done his thing I fitted some LED strip Lights inside some aluminium extrusion that point at 45 degrees to the ceiling that works really well and controlled via a remote or WiFi and an app on my phone.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serkie

Enjoying this thread, keep it going - looks great!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Where is the summer house from looks awesome!


----------



## Danjc

Alfieharley1 said:


> Where is the summer house from looks awesome!


There are various companies on the net that do this model but I went straight to the manufacturer and got it slightly cheaper. It is modular so you can have the side shed either on the left or right.

https://www.merciagardenproducts.co.uk/


----------



## Storry

Anymore progress Dan?


----------



## Danjc

I’m just starting to freshen things up mate and do the odd job especially as we are now off work. 
I painted the garage yesterday and now the summer house has been up for a while I went to open the doors but couldn’t but they were not perfect when I originally built so planed and sanded a few bits so now all spot on.


----------



## Danjc

It's been a while since I posted in this thread and thought I would give it a bit of an update. 
The patio that I laid is still going strong but it wasn't really getting used in any sort of capacity except to just walk over to get to other parts of the garden so decided to build a pergola over it. It would then have a canopy, seating etc kind of an extension of the inside. 































































I did want a minimum of 4x4 or even 6x6 posts but getting these locally at the time was near on impossible so had to settle for 3x3s. I can and probably will change them next year providing wood prices settle down and you don't have to donate an organ to pay for the timber !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

The next job and one I had been looking at for a while but putting of was to replace the sleeper retaining wall. The sleepers had been in since we moved in and were now probably about 12 years old with some of them now not in great shape. Having 3 weeks of work I decided to go for it and rip the lot out replacing the sleepers with a proper block wall. In hindsight I should have done this before doing the patio as it would have made things a little easier.










Ripping the sleepers out was a massive pain in the proverbial as they were bolted from the rear into metal posts that were connected in and buried hence me should have doing it before the patio was laid. I treated myself to a chainsaw so I could cut either side of where they were bolted in so the sleepers would just then be able to be lifted away leaving me with just small pieces of bolted sleepers to deal with.



















I then dug out for the foundation's to accommodate for 7.3N dense concrete blocks that would be laid on there side with a 100mm gap between the earth and wall.










I decided to dig out a little deeper and wider after this pic as the depth and width wasn't really sufficient. 
Not really wanting to mix up the concrete I got a barrow mix truck in and the foundations were poured in about half and hour.




























Although I have Aco drains off the patio into a soak away the wall has weep holes with the 100mm gap between the wall and earth backfilled with gravel to accommodate any water that may come from the earth and build up against the wall. The wall is also tanked to the rear. 
I did originally want to render the wall but decided to tile it instead so went with some porcelain suitable for outdoor tiles.





































Installing the lighting next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

What a nice space mate, well done.


----------



## rocet

This was a great find and a lovely read,I take my cap off to ya,a job thoroughly well done there,looks fantastic


----------



## Oats

I've been eyeing up the back of our garden for a long time wondering how you'd do a wall that was secure and had draining. Now I know!


----------



## Leezo

Love that fire pit, where did you get that from? And how much are they? Gas I'm assuming?


----------



## bluechimp

Cracking job that pal, great vision to do that.


----------

